# Crash diet



## Redkite (Sep 29, 2014)

My weight has crept up and up and something needs to be done!  I have made a few halfhearted efforts to cut down, but find it impossible to stick to when I am also cooking meals for a growing teenage boy!  I think I need a short sharp shock type of diet to kick start some weight loss, and wondered if anyone can recommend anything?

Otherwise I'll need to buy a whole load of new clothes, because practically nothing fits comfortably anymore


----------



## Sally71 (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh Redkite I do sympathise, I have no willpower whatsoever where food is concerned!  And I really need to do something about it too.  The trick is finding what works for you.

My hubby swears by a strictly low-carb diet, by that i mean almost zero carbs, he joined a gym once and was recommended to do this just for two weeks to get the weight off quickly, and then go on to a sensible low fat diet afterwards to keep the weight off.  So breakfast consists of either bacon and eggs or natural yogurt and berries.  Lunch - salad with some nice meat or fish, not processed stuff.  Dinner - steak with stir fried cabbage/onions/mushrooms or bean sprouts.  Or if we're having Sunday roast he'll have the same but no potatoes (extra meat instead).  Pudding he either doesn't bother with, or eats oranges!

It works for him, he likes the food and will happily eat salad and steak every day.  I tried to do it once but found it far too restrictive, if you tell me I can't eat something then I instantly want it!  I gave up after 5 days as I felt miserable, I thought if I smelt scrambled egg or stir fry again I'd be sick.  I did lose about 5 lbs in those few days though...

My preferred approach is to just eat less of everything, smaller portions, maybe eat meat and veg but no potatoes, smaller/less rich puddings.  Would work better if I could couple it with increased exercise but that bit I find really hard!  I have to report that husband is doing better at his diet than I am at mine


----------

